# Riding the Trans Siberian Railway



## TinCan782 (Jan 29, 2017)

USA Today...

"Your conductor, or provodnik, will provide linens, a blanket and a towel; you are responsible for making up your own bunk and for stripping it at the end of your journey. Your provodnik will scowl mightily if you do not do this in a timely fashion."
http://usat.ly/2jEItfx


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jan 29, 2017)

Loved the story and photos! I will not get to go there, so it's a wonderful chance for vicarious travel.


----------



## Chessie (Jan 29, 2017)

Is that the longest one seat ride in the world?

One week? Two weeks?

Definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 30, 2017)

oregon pioneer said:


> Loved the story and photos! I will not get to go there, so it's a wonderful chance for vicarious travel.


Agree wholeheartedly. I do a lot of that!


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 30, 2017)

​One thing that has been pointed out is that besides going to Vladivostok, there is a weekly train that runs to/from Beijing. I would find that quite interesting. First class fare I saw for the trip was about $1200 [for a room for two], and I believe meals are extra.


----------



## hermit (Jan 30, 2017)

That looks fun,on the bucket list!!


----------



## ScouseAndy (Jan 30, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> ​One thing that has been pointed out is that besides going to Vladivostok, there is a weekly train that runs to/from Beijing. I would find that quite interesting. First class fare I saw for the trip was about $1200 [for a room for two], and I believe meals are extra.


Many tour operators will price for this however it can booked very easily and cheaper direct, also there is not 1 but 2 weekly trains between Moscow and Beijing- one passes thru Mongolia and the other goes around to avoid the additional visa. 
Further to this if you are breaking your journey on top the direct services there is additional trains between Irkutsk and Ullan Bator or Ullan Bator and Beijing meaning if you wished to break your journey in UB (and I'd recommend this) you can without having to wait a week to continue your on ward journey.


----------



## Palmetto (Jan 30, 2017)

Sounds good, but due to a medical condition, I cannot walk very far. And I have a feeling the services to the disabled are not what they are in North America, but I've got no empirical evidence of that.


----------

